# Astrotracing and IBIS



## chrysoberyl (May 9, 2017)

shutterlag said:


> So it comes down to, how do they gimp it? What do they leave out? What features do they include on for the spec sheet but cripple in practice (i.e. codec). Here's my list of the major weak points you can probably call out without even seeing the camera:
> 
> No dual card slots
> Crippled 4k video
> ...



This is the first I have heard of astrotracing. I am intrigued. IBIS I have heard of, but does it work well with lens IS? What if the lens is a Canon? Do the two systems fight or compliment each other?

Astrotracing seems to be the tracking method that would fit my needs well. Frankly, I don't want to carry a bulky, heavy gadget that has limited use and fairly lengthy setup time.

Advice, please.


----------



## chrysoberyl (May 9, 2017)

And I can locate no adapter for this arrangement. Research indicates that such an adapter is impossible.


----------



## tolusina (May 10, 2017)

Pentax K-1 and K-3 cameras combine five axis IBIS with camera internal compass and GPS to enable astrotrace exposures, I think there is a five minute exposure limit.

Currently, as far as I know, there is no configuration combining IBIS and lens IS for any purpose, but, as we all know, it only takes about an instant to fall behind the edge of available technology.

Adapters? Oh yes, how's your disposable cash situation?
A thread;
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18435.0


----------



## chrysoberyl (May 10, 2017)

tolusina said:


> Pentax K-1 and K-3 cameras combine five axis IBIS with camera internal compass and GPS to enable astrotrace exposures, I think there is a five minute exposure limit.
> 
> Currently, as far as I know, there is no configuration combining IBIS and lens IS for any purpose, but, as we all know, it only takes about an instant to fall behind the edge of available technology.
> 
> ...



Hi Tolusina. The five minute limit is a reasonable compromise for me. It appears a Pentax K-1 costs about the same as a decent tracking device + geared ballhead, and is useful for much more than just astro. My opportunities for astro are very limited, so I don't want to sink a lot of money into gear I would use very rarely.

I couldn't find anything in the link about an adapter that would allow me to use Canon glass on a K-1. Did I miss it?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## tolusina (May 10, 2017)

I don't think you'll find a Canon lens to Pentax K-mount body adapter, the flange to sensor distance on Pentax bodies is Deeper than on Canons.

Here's a link to Wikipedia's flange distance page
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flange_focal_distance

Pentax' lens selection is very limited compared to Canon and Nikon, but by all reports, it's most all high quality and always has been. Aftermarket lens selection in Pentax k-mount is also limited.

Cactus flash controllers offer cross brand compatibility;
https://www.cactus-image.com/v6ii.html
I've zero experience with these and have done little research, I'm offering the link only as a lead for your investigation if you're interested.

All that said, a K-1 is on my shopping list to use along with my 6D.


----------



## chrysoberyl (May 18, 2017)

tolusina said:


> I don't think you'll find a Canon lens to Pentax K-mount body adapter, the flange to sensor distance on Pentax bodies is Deeper than on Canons.
> 
> Here's a link to Wikipedia's flange distance page
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flange_focal_distance
> ...



Thanks very much. I find the K-1 very intriguing. Groveling in undergrowth to take wildflower shots with my 6D got a bit old last weekend...

And 'Optional adapter enables users to mount 645 series medium-format lenses to the K-1' - those lens have got to be sharp!


----------

